# Unloading ALL my CPU's on eBay NOW



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Nov 11, 2008)

It's getting cold in Virginia, and I don't have the time, and I need the money. I listed 10 lots of CPU's. Some of the stuff I've kept for years wanting to refine it myself just because I don't know what the yield should be on them.

They all end tomorrow night. I sell with NO Reserve. Here's the number for one of the auctions.

140281016225	

You can easily find the rest of them. Just wanted to let everyone know about it. 

Steve


----------



## Lou (Nov 11, 2008)

Please do not double post.


----------

